# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Japan Expo : -10% sur les produits dérivés de jeux vidéo sur le stand Imaginères sur présentation d'un CPC récent

## O.Boulon

Chez CanardPC, on respecte véritablement les handicapés. Tous. Les handicapés mentaux, les handicapés physiques, les polyhandicapés et même ceux dont le bon goût a été amputé à la suite d'une longue et douloureuse maladie.
 Par conséquent, Imaginères et CanardPC vous proposent une réduction de 10% sur tout le rayon "Produits dérivés du jeu vidéo" sur présentation d'un exemplaire de CanardPC, CanardPC Hardware ou CanardPC Hors Série remontant à moins de deux mois.
 Le stand Imaginères, "qui ne vend que des produits officiels et pas des copies d'Hong Kong qui vont donner le cancer à vos enfants parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de lécher tout ce qu'ils ramassent ces merdeux" se situe dans le Hall 6, Stand AC23.
 Et comme CanardPC respecte aussi les toxicomanes, la boutique est super proche de l'espace fumeur extérieur.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tb-51

Voila une idée qu'elle est bonne  ::):

----------


## Alab

Bonne idée ! Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Basique

Avec des tags comme ça vous allez attirer du monde  ::o:

----------


## Maalak

Initiative sympa, même si je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec les handicapés  :tired:

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Chez CanardPC, on respecte véritablement les handicapés. Tous. Les handicapés mentaux, les handicapés physiques, les polyhandicapés et même ceux dont le bon goût a été amputé à la suite d'une longue et douloureuse maladie.


J'ai failli m'étouffer de rire en lisant le titre et la premier phrase, c'est dangereux de boire en même temps que lire une news de Boulon !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Initiative sympa, même si je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec les handicapés


Et bien sache que malgré cela, nous te respectons quand même de tout notre coeur.

----------


## Say hello

Boulon tient une liste de tout ceux qui diront "merci" dans ce topic.
Si vous le remerciez ça signifie que vous allez à la Japan Expo..
Et donc..  :tired: 

Donc..  :tired:

----------


## Emualynk

La vraie question est : Est-ce que la rédac sera là cosplayée en sailor moon.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Xedios

Ça donnerait presque envie de fumer...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Chez CanardPC, on respecte véritablement les handicapés. Tous. Les handicapés mentaux, les handicapés physiques, les polyhandicapés


C'est méchant pour les handicapés!

----------


## Lord_Braathen

C'est bien chez Canard PC ils respectent le vieil adage :
"Il faut d'abord s'aimer soi-même pour aimer les autres".

----------


## Flipmode

> Initiative sympa, même si je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec les handicapés


http://gonzague.me/des-emo-qui-font-...lub-a-new-york

----------


## Maalak

> Et bien sache que malgré cela, nous te respectons quand même de tout notre coeur.


Ne nous respectons-nous pas tous ici de toute façon ?  ::happy2::

----------


## elkoo

Inadmissible!
Les enfants ne lèchent pas que des insanités!
Mes nike sont d'une excellente qualité.

----------


## Darkfire8

Qu'y a t'il dans cette boutique au juste?

----------


## frontier

Aaaaah ! La rage !

J'y suis allé aujourd'hui et pas vu la news...  ::(: 
Ben tant pis. Peut être une bonne action l'année prochaine, pour les députés cette fois.

----------


## Akva

Ça me fait penser : A quand une boutique online comme avant? Avec des tapis de souris et tout et tout? Et surtout des T-shirt  :Cigare:  Nan parce que hormis l'aspect trop classe T-shirt CPC omgwtf, ça peut être pratique, lors des salons et tout, comme ça entre canards on se reconnait ^^ (oui je sais, j'ai des arguments de folie ce soir  :tired: )

----------


## Guest

Plutôt des pin's, les pin's c'est trop bath.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

M'ouais, avec le chat vidéo intégré à la webcam de la rédac on se connait déjà quasiment tous donc bon, les pins voilà quoi.

----------


## Guest

Bah ça peut remplacer un piercing, pas obligé de les porter au col (enfin, au col d'un vêtement) :wink: :wink:

----------


## col vert

:ouaiouai: les crevettes c'est comme le homard.  :Gerbe: vaux mieux manger la tête.

----------


## Tilt

Vous avez oublié les handicapés psychiques  ::): 
(oui c'est pas comme mental)

----------


## Enigma

> M'ouais, avec le chat vidéo intégré à la webcam de la rédac on se connait déjà quasiment tous donc bon, les pins voilà quoi.


Ouai.
Mais non.
Alors du coup je vote pour le t-shirt et les pin's (ou une cravate aussi).

----------


## KiwiX

Japan Expo.

 :haha:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'ai appris il y a peu que les pin's revenaient en force. Ça + le nouveau look des jeunes (la métrosexualité sans la classe ni l'élégance), la fin du monde n'est pas pour 2012 mais peut-être pour avant.

----------


## col vert

> Tilt	Vous avez oublié les handicapés psychiques 
> (oui c'est pas comme mental)


 :tired:  Finalement j'aime deux chose dans la vie, le hara-kiri avec du pain et joke l'éventreur.

----------


## col vert

Ou alors c'est le kir avec les copains et jacques l'emmerdeur.

----------


## Epoch

De l'humour de mauvais goût à la Patrick Timsit, ça faisait longtemps....

C'est quoi la prochaine inspiration ? Arthur ? Secret Story ?

----------


## PwetPweT

> Japan Expo.


La seule phrase censée de ce topic.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

'Bouh bouh bouh, faut pas rire avec les gens différents !
Ils sont pas normaux ils sont pas comme nous.
Faut les mettre dans une petite cage sur un pied d'estale et si on les croise dans la rue faut detourner le regard.
Enfin sauf pour la journée mondiale du handicap où on a le droit de les regarder avec pitié...'

Triste monde tragique.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je te sens avec un petit coup de mou ces temps ci, vivement les vacances d'été  ::): .

----------


## Mug Bubule

Moi j'y suis aller, il pleuvait, j'ai ruiner mon canard pc spécial E3  :Emo: .

----------


## col vert

> De l'humour de mauvais goût à la Patrick Timsit, ça faisait longtemps....
> 
> C'est quoi la prochaine inspiration ? Arthur ? Secret Story ?


Pink floyd the wall, avec pinky qui prend son écran et le balance par la fenêtre en criant "time fuckers!!!!"

----------


## ziltoïd

> 'Bouh bouh bouh, faut pas rire avec les gens différents !
> Ils sont pas normaux ils sont pas comme nous.
> Faut les mettre dans une petite cage sur un pied d'estale et si on les croise dans la rue faut detourner le regard.
> Enfin sauf pour la journée mondiale du handicap où on a le droit de les regarder avec pitié...'
> 
> Triste monde tragique.


Je me demande pourquoi je participe à ton salaire de misère vu tes propos, moi qui suis un pauvre handicapé miséreux (et pas seulement de goût). 
Ta prose n'est pas aussi drôle que d'habitude, il est clairement temps que tu prennes des vacances, tu t'abaisserai presque à mon niveau, fais gaffe.

----------


## Lucaxor

Wow les lourds. Relisez la news à tête reposée, vous comprendrez que la seule raison de se formaliser est si vous êtes un japanophile mangaka en phase terminal sans le moindre sens de l'humour. ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis assez stupéfait de ces réactions...
En particulier, celles concernant mon dernier message.

Pour éviter les incompréhensions causées par la dimension très épidermique du sujet, je vais essayer de traduire, sans second degré, sans tentative de style, sans rien du tout ce que je voulais dire :

J'ai emprunté la rhétorique habituelle des connards qui considèrent les handicapés comme des vaches sacrés et je l'ai poussé à son extrême.
Et pourquoi je les traite de connards ?
Parce que ce sont ces gens là qui font le nécessaire pour entretenir ceux qui ont un handicap dans un statut de victime et dans une situation d'apartheïd. En les tenant bien à distance et en les voyant comme "de pauvres petites choses". Hop, pas pareil et bien à part.

C'est pas du respect, c'est du mépris.

Je ne crois pas qu'une personne souffrant d'un handicap, quel qu'il soit ait besoin de pitié ou d'être protégé.
Ils ont plutôt besoin d'être reconnus comme des égaux, ce qui implique par exemple de se faire vanner comme tout le monde, parce qu'à la fin ça leur permet d'être aussi reconnus comme des égos. Et pas seulement dans le cercle familial.

Je peux pas dire que je connais pleins d'éclopés et que je passe ma vie à squatter les salles d'attentes des kinésithérapeutes pour taper la discut' avec la clientèle.
Par contre je connais trois ou quatre gars -dont un sacré connard- qui ne marchent pas ou qui sont paralysés à des degrés divers.
Et y en a jamais aucun qui m'a dit : "hé regarde moi, je veux être intouchable et traité comme un gosse de cinq ans".


P.S : Sinon, j'emmerde les fans hystériques de mangas et d'animes. Et je suis abonné à Gong HD.

----------


## col vert

> c'est du mépris. Je ne crois pas qu'une personne souffrant d'un handicap, quel qu'il soit ait besoin de pitié ou d'être protégé. Ils ont plutôt besoin d'être reconnus comme des égaux, ce qui implique par exemple de se faire vanner comme tout le monde


 ::blink:: 
 :tired: 
 :Gerbe: 
 ::'(: 




> Ils sont pas normaux ils sont pas comme nous.


Avec des phrases comme ça...merci de supprimer mon compte de votre site canard SS.

----------


## Raphyo

Jerry.
Merci à tous.

----------


## Hyeud

> Avec des phrases comme ça...merci de supprimer mon compte de votre site canard SS.


S'toi le SS !  :B):

----------


## Bidji

Ziltoïd, je sais pas quel est ton handicap, mais je pense que tu as mal compris le propos de Boulon, lis son dernier post pour éclaircissement

Et Col Vert  ::blink:: 
je crois que tu as encore plus besoin de vacances que Boulon...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais Ziltoid utilisait le même registre outrancier que moi.
Mais je me suis laissé prendre comme toi.

----------


## ben_beber

Je voudrais faire fi des polémiques stériles et du même coup clore le débat consistant à déterminer si le sacarsme sur internet est oui ou non, dangereux pour son auteur, en profitant utilement de ce petit moment de pause pour prévenir amicalement tout bon cosplayer du dimanche qui aurait dans l'idée de venir "festivaler" sous ma fenêtre comme c'est souvent le cas _ même dans ma brousse _ pendant l'été.
(Cette mise en garde marche mieux si elle s'accompagne du ton péremptoire d'une Rolseyne Bachelot énervée que vous ne manquerez pas d'imaginer dans vos têtes).
A tout gugusse bariolé , déguisé et coloré qui aurait dans l'idée de venir foutre un pied dans mon plat pays cet été, sache que tu sera récompensé de ta bravoure par un bon gros de fourche dans le derche (dans le meilleur des cas) => ton spectacle de transformiste au rabais tu peux toujours aller le faire ailleurs, hors de portée d'yeux et d'oreilles. A tous ceux qui se reconnaîtront comme cible dans mes menaces, je suis bien content que plusieurs départements nous séparent, mais ne vous avisez pas trop de venir tenter le diable cet été.
Cette mise en garde vaut aussi pour tout individu qui tentera de propager des news cosplay ou japanisantes par delà des frontières où le bon goût est, et reste encore quelque chose qui vaut la peine d'être défendu.
Merci pour votre attention, veuillez relire 2 fois pour pas oublier.

----------


## Flyn

Ouah.  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh regardez, un Cosplay de mec vénèr' !

----------


## AtomicBondage

Un cosplay de Boulon ? (Tiens, en voilà une idée de costume facile !)

----------


## tenshu

Génial je sais sur quel profil faire plein de copy pasta de cosplay  ::lol::

----------


## Say hello

> Génial je sais sur quel profil faire plein de copy pasta de cosplay


À ce que je vois tu as déjà commencé, oublie pas le classique homme obèse en sailor moon!  ::P:

----------


## perverpepere

Heu ben_beber ta mise en garde concerne t'elle aussi les motards qui s'habillent comme leur idole ? (ca peut aussi etre considerer comme du  cosplay ?)
Parce que si c'est le cas, donne moi ton adresse que je t'envoie 2-3 gugusse à empaler 

Et sinon pour les toxico pas fana de produit dérivé, esse que l'offre de réduction proposée fonctionne chez les buralistes ?

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Je soutiens à 100% la démarche citoyenne de Canard PC pour leur soutien aux handicapés !  :;): 

Par contre, il n'y avait pas que la JapanExpo à Villepinte ce WE, mais aussi (et surtout, vu que c'était la raison de mon déplacement) la Comic Con' (source de bien des jeux de mots malheureux).  ::rolleyes:: 

Juste dommage de n'avoir trouvé cette news que ce matin  ::sad::

----------


## Guest

> Merci pour votre attention, veuillez relire 2 fois pour pas oublier.


Lire une fois est déjà bien assez pénible comme ça.  ::sad::

----------


## Enigma

> Triste monde tragique.


 ::wub:: 




> Par contre, il n'y avait pas que la JapanExpo à Villepinte ce WE, mais aussi (et surtout, vu que c'était la raison de mon déplacement) la Comic Con' (source de bien des jeux de mots malheureux).


La comic con c'est une grosse blague, genre tiens on vous mets des stands de comics et puis on y regroupe aussi quelques stands de JV, on lui met un nom à la con et après on vous dis que voilà vous avez droit à 2 conventions pour le prix d'une.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

QUe penser des jap-fan qui traînent sur 2nd Life ?  :tired:

----------


## ben_beber

Mais non Perverpepere, mais non bordel. Les mortards, tu peux pas les mettre au même rang qu'un gars qui se déguise en Naruto uniquement par passion. Allons, je parle juste de cosplay là, même si j'ai pas de super affinités avec des mecs qui aiment porter du cuir clouté et qui affectionnent de se frictionner le postérieur à l'huile de Jojoba après une longue rando-moto, tu admettras que ça n'a rien à voir.
Les motards, c'est plutôt des victimes, on les guignolise à cause de l'effet de masse du cosplay. On croit qu'ils se déguisent, alors que les mecs ils vivent ça du berceau au tombeau. Les motards, c'est comme les écoliers et les cyclistes les jours d'ouverture de chasse : c'est des victimes collatérales.
Cela dit, si tu connais des gamins (moins de 12 ans si possible que je puisse bien leur casser la gueule) qui veulent venir toquer chez moi déguisés en Sonic le hérisson ou en clone maladroit de Pokemon, je te file mon adresse en PV (je suis chaud à trouver, ma grotte n'est répertoriée sur aucune carte du monde connu).

----------


## perverpepere

> Mais non Perverpepere, mais non bordel. Les mortards, tu peux pas les mettre au même rang qu'un gars qui se déguise en Naruto uniquement par passion.


Humm visiblement tu n'as jamais doubler un de ces guignols qui se promenent avec le cuir, le casque, les bottes, et le R1 Rossi Replica.
Y'a que les pneus qui ne sont pas Replica, les leurs sont Carrés  ::|: 

Vi donne ton adresse, la personne à qui je pense a passé les 12 ans depuis au moins le double (presque le triple), mais bon il a tellement peur d'abimer ces gants Rossi touch que tu crains pas grand chose.
M'enfin fais quand même gaf à pas rayer sont belle équipement il pourrait devenir violent

----------

